# Double Donation



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got an email that June is double donation month at Helping Udders. 

http://www.helpingudders.com/news.htm They have some great toys made from the rubber innards of milking machines and other doggie fun things. They have a huge listing of rescues that you may choose from and a portion of most purchases are donated to the rescue of your choice. This month they'll double their donation.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

very interesting site. thanks I bookmarked it.


----------

